# Is refrigeration safe for a S. limbata ootheca?



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 28, 2018)

I am currently overrun with baby Chinese mantises, and I don't want my Arizona mantises to hatch and not be ready since they are one of my favorite US species. Is the fridge (varies from 35-40 degrees Fahrenheit) safe for this species? I have used and I am using refrigeration to delay some more Chinese oothecas (I have 11 total) and Brunneria borealis oothecas. The Arizona mantis seems to like warmer climates, so I wanted to make sure before inadvertently hurting the oothecas.


----------

